# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Mystery Holes in Stair Risers

## gavintarrant

Hi  - we have a house built in the 1880´s and have started to remove the carpet on the stairs and landings. Every riser has a neat circular hole about 1.5 inches diameter in the middle of each step. Why do the stairs have this hole please?  
It's a bit annoying as we don't want to put carpet down again but these holes make it look a bit odd.  
Thanks!
Gavin

----------


## r3nov8or

Found this out there... https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com...-in-stairs-why

----------


## phild01

Maybe to let light into the under-stair area... as well as ventilation.

----------


## r3nov8or

There's a few suggestions like that in the link, plus for 'carpet rods'

----------


## Bedford

> Every riser has a neat circular hole about 1.5 inches diameter in the middle of each step.

  Is the hole in the riser or the tread?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Maybe a central bannister?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Maybe a central bannister?

  Separating up/down in a COVID sort of way, maybe for Spanish Flu back in the day  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

My guess is that they are/were ventilation holes and used to have mesh covers on them like these modern ones in the link. https://www.bunnings.com.au/taskmast...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------

